# Dimming thermostat habistat 600 -minimum load question



## Estherta (Apr 23, 2014)

Hello!

I wonder if I could pick some of your brains about the dimming thermostat

I got my first snake two weeks ago, a 5 months old BRB. The day i got her the breeder recommended a dimming thermostat but on the pet shop were out of stock so I got a microclimate 100w on/off. They said it was as good. Which two weeks later I realise it is not! I don't like it at all because the temperatures changes a lot, so I have bought a dimming habistat one and I am just waiting to be delivered.

Here are my questions:
1. I have read that the 600w dimming thermostat need a minimum load of 40w. IS this a risk warning or just a recommendation? and also, has anyone used it with a lower than 40w load and have had any issues? (current heat mat I have is only 7w so not suitable it seems!!)

2. however many devices I use with the thermostat, is it ok to use different watt ones, for example, a 7w,14w,20w, or do they need to be the same w for it to function effectively? (i.e, 2x20 watt)

3. is there any other dimming thermostat available on the market for lower loads?


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

for a heatmat you are better with a pulse stat than a dimmer because of the loading and the way they function. dimmers are great on bulbs and ceramics but for heatmats, pulse stats are the best


----------



## Estherta (Apr 23, 2014)

I didn't even consider pulse thermostats to be honest, not sure why I assumed it was just for ceramic heaters, but just been reading about them a bit. Indeed sounds like a good alternative!

Thanks!

ET


----------

